# Download SevenVG Refresh Theme with Superbar for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

Finally the wait is over. The impossible is possible now. Recently I released "SevenVG" theme for XP and...



*You asked for full Start ORB.*
*You asked for Superbar in XP.*
*You asked for Big and iconized taskbar buttons in XP.*
 
And now with the help of this new theme "*SevenVG Refresh*" everything is possible in XP.

This theme will make your Windows XP look-a-like Windows 7. It'll provide superbar, full start ORB, big iconized taskbar buttons in Windows XP. The problem of first letter being displayed in iconized taskbar buttons has also been fixed in this update.

 *th06.deviantart.com/fs38/300W/i/2008/356/1/d/SevenVG_Refresh_with_Superbar_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*Download Link

More Info & Instructions*


----------



## krates (Dec 21, 2008)

you are great vg thanks...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2008)

Amazing theme VG 

Thanks


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

awesome !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Gr8 dude. Loving it. You totally rock


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work bro !!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 21, 2008)

Great Theme


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2008)

Clap.. clap.. great work as always!


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 22, 2008)

great


----------



## satyamy (Dec 22, 2008)

nice theme


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 22, 2008)

Brilliant work, Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2008)

gr8 job VG


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 22, 2008)

wooowww....can we have the same for vista sp1/sp2 plzzz ??>>>?????


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome Work Once Again Mr.Vista !!!


----------



## Ron (Dec 22, 2008)

Vg thanks and hey Happy bleated birthday…hv fun and blast!!!

and *bro i am unable to acces your site it says

Error establishing a database connection
*


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome theme bro. You have outdone yourself yet again.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great VG. Great work!!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks pal, will download tomorrow


----------



## Ecko (Dec 24, 2008)

So what my limit is over 
I'm downloading it dude 
Thanx a lot 7 belated Happy B'day 
You Rock As Always ...!!!


----------



## Sathish (Dec 24, 2008)

Great work... 
i got back to this theme from Vista transformation pack..


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey VG, Can u tell me y this i happening..

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/541/15097859ra8.jpg

The icons in start menu are not displayed completely..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ You are using "Large Icons" setting, so you should apply "Aero48" or "Basic48" stub-style from "Appearance" tab.

Thanks again guys for your valuable comments.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

doubt: whats a superbar ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ The redesigned taskbar in Windows 7 is called "Superbar".


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ You are using "Large Icons" setting, so you should apply "Aero48" or "Basic48" stub-style from "Appearance" tab.
> 
> Thanks again guys for your valuable comments.



Thanks man... it did the trick.

But i still am getting the old Shutdown / Log off Dialog Box and the old Progress Dialog Box
instead of these..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Shutdown_dialog_box.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Progress_dialog_box.jpg

What do i do??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ Those things are not changed by theme. You'll need to manually change them. You can take a look at following tutorial:

*Transform Windows XP into Windows 7 without using Customization Pack*


----------



## casanova (Jan 4, 2009)

Great work Vishal.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2009)

They are very nice. 

Thank you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 4, 2009)

nice wrk Vishal...but how do i get the superbar show the iconized thingy?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 4, 2009)

Good job


----------



## hsr (Jan 4, 2009)

As always, VG roxx


----------

